# Draft cross critique



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll mail you a cookie if you can guess his breed :lol:

These pictures are from earlier this summer, fresh from living his past 12 years as a un-broke pasture pet.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Clearly he is a "Needs-To-Be-At-Endiku's-House-Right-Now" X "Needs-To-Be-Driven-By-Me" cross, and his name is Cookie, right? Overnight shipping please...2-day if you have to.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Cute Endiku


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll see what I can do! This is going to take a lot of bubble wrap...
His dad, the husband, isn't going to like it! So maybe you'd accept the matching set?










Oh! And how do you feel about 1400# animals banging on/standing on or generally misbehaving with your gates? :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Belgian/TB?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he reminds me, body shape , a bit of Z, who was an Irish Draught cross. But, his color is ala Halflinger, or Belgium.

am I getting within sniffing distance of the cookie?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

New_image said:


> I'll see what I can do! This is going to take a lot of bubble wrap...
> His dad, the husband, isn't going to like it! So maybe you'd accept the matching set?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Twins! Does this mean you know the answer?? lol

OP I meant to ask- height?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I do know the answer! And he is 17hh.

Drafty, Tiny- there might be some cookie sniffing...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

o=ho! so, maybe there's some Irish draught? the Haflinger would account for the color, but not the size. Z was 17hh (Irish draught x thoroughbred). 

h m m m . . . . .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmmmm...

Irish draught/Belgian/TB? :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

The Belgian part is correct...


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

..he part Brabant?

LOVE him...you have my envy...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Belgian/friesian?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Ooh half right!!

I noticed I didn't actually write down my guess yet... I second Belgian/Freisian though I have a couple alternatives as well XD

You sure he's 17? He looks taller.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yup, I was going to say Belgian for certain. He's got the head of one (moose nose like my Belgian girl) and the Belgian is normally where that pangare coloring comes from. That's not normally seen in crosses from other draft breeds.

As for the other part, I have no idea LOL. Warmblood perhaps? 

Either way, he's gorgeous


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Is there a bit of Andalusian in there?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Belgian fjord??


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Belgian / Morgan?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I 3rd the Belgian/ friesian.. with the blackish points and kind of see some friesian in there


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I do see the Freisian more than a little but the color has nothing to do with it.

Black + chesnut could equal bay. But it's not like if the horse is a Freisian the baby will automatically have some black. Colors don't work so well as family traits.

Black points means he's bay, not necessarily that one of the parents was black (though that could be true). Black is seen in other breeds as well.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, he and I are FLATTERED at some of the gorgeous breed guesses but nope, nope, nope and nope :lol: 

I was waiting for someone to guess Fjord. He gets that guess a lot in person.

A few photos from yesterday, plodding around the farm...


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

He looks similar to a BelgianXClyde I saw at a demo a while back, so that's my guess. Whatever he is, he sure is adorable!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Draft cross to me implies draft x light breed. Maybe I'm taking it the wrong way.

I'm just gonna say QH. Don't super see it but a tall QH sure lol.

He carries the two of you like it's NOTHING. Wow. You could fit several more people on and he wouldn't care. NICE horse!


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, how about the dog then...malamute?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

No Clyde. No Quarter! Yes, the other breed is a light breed. 

*He carries the two of you like it's NOTHING. Wow. You could fit several more people on and he wouldn't care. NICE horse!*
He does not mind being a two seater one bit! I bought & started him under saddle maybe... three months ago? He LOVES trail riding. He literally marches all the way, until he knows that we are going home, then he falls to the back of the group and pouts. Loves going out. Hes a doll. HATES arena work though and makes sure that if HE has to work so do YOU :lol:
I am keeping an eye out for a harness, I think that he'd love to drive.

*Well, how about the dog then...malamute?*
The dog is a wolf hybrid. We got him a few years ago from someone who was three owners down from the breeder and thought that he was Timber/Husky/Shepherd. Its anyone's guess but he has all of the hybrid personality traits and we love him. He does his job very well, whatever he is, he stays!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice.

So light horse.. assuming not pony. Someone said Warmblood which isn't specific but it would be hard to tell specifics for that. I highly doubt gaited. Not TB. Not QH. I don't think it's anything super light. People guessed common cob types...

Ahhh?! There's nothing left! Haha.

STBD?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm gonna second Yogi now. Belgian/standardbred?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Belgian x Standard!

Glad I'm not the only one who didn't see it. 

I did FIND the Standardbred though, while the Thoroughbred's are cantering and the Quarter Horses are doing a slow gallop, he is trotting and not thinking twice about it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yay!!

Definitely don't see it. That was me guessing at common breeds haahaha.

Regardless he is beautiful!


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Years ago I had a Standie, beautiful mare, great arena horse, but she was as brave as a mouse. Couldn't take her anywhere. Your guy is beautiful! Its a good thing you are a long ways away, or he might just be "found" in my pasture. 

I'd say that your pup is malamute/wolf hybrid. Seeing his face, you can really see the wolf. Huskies are the go to for identifying breed for a lot of people that haven't had experience with Mals. Then they through in the shepherd to make up for the lack of size. Other than his face, he is a dead ringer for my malamute I had. They are wonderful dogs. 

Love that you have some unique mixes and big critters! I am jealous


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Malamute/wolf is one of the popular crosses so that is very likely. He is a great dog!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I see Shepherd.shrug. Not much but I see it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

He's soooooooooo beautiful! I'm jealous!


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Belgian/cob?

That is one striking boy!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wolves do not cross with dogs. Heat cycles don't match, Wolves don't like the smell of a ***** in heat and will kill her. This dog has a husky face and a malamute body. The legs are finer like those of the husky. Both breeds have tremendous stamina.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^It has definitely happened before xD


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

There a plenty of wolf hybrids out there......


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> Wolves do not cross with dogs. Heat cycles don't match, Wolves don't like the smell of a ***** in heat and will kill her. This dog has a husky face and a malamute body. The legs are finer like those of the husky. Both breeds have tremendous stamina.


Sorry, wolf hybrids are kind of a thing, whether you buy it or not. :lol:

Some horses and donkeys do not want to breed either, but that doesn't mean that there aren't plenty of mules around.

Kind of like Savannah cats. If the Sevral doesn't kill the cat, you've got a litter.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think Saddlebag is saying it doesn't happen, just that it's far more rare than people think.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I miss my wolfies!!! They are amazing animals and i would pick a hybrid over ANY domestic dog any day!!!


----------

